# Generator Rant



## mossypossy (Dec 24, 2017)

Even worse than whoosh bang doors!
Some git had the genny running ALL DAY at a parking spot we have used before.
Then at midnight the good lady of said motorhome comes back all a'potty mouth to disturb all and sundry with her shouty accusations.

Looked like permahomers.


----------



## Wully (Dec 24, 2017)

Bread on roof mate.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 24, 2017)

Or simply just ask them to shut the FCUK up.


----------



## oppy (Dec 24, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Or simply just ask them to shut the FCUK up.



Oh dear----and Annie has offered me a genny-I'm doomed
Ah Well


----------



## caledonia (Dec 24, 2017)

Empty your hot water bottle into the gennie fuel tank.


----------



## Wully (Dec 24, 2017)

See how the three wise men from Scotland would resort to skullduggery and the wee lassie fae Yorkshire would just go an tell em to shut the feck up.


----------



## chrismilo (Dec 24, 2017)

caledonia said:


> Empty your hot water bottle into the gennie fuel tank.



Is that the one commonly known as a bladder ?


----------



## mossypossy (Dec 24, 2017)

They were in some American monster. Safari Trek.


----------



## maingate (Dec 24, 2017)

runnach said:


> We only need three.



True ... but where can you find a Virgin up there Terry?


----------



## The laird (Dec 24, 2017)

Pilchards up the air intakes!


----------



## blights (Dec 24, 2017)

Bread rolled into a dough ball in exhaust works lovely sometimes even smells a little like toast before it stops too (bonus) Plumbers liquid metal (chemical metal) also works great in the exhaust hole too for a longer solution to a bit of peace n quiet and of course you get free entertainment from your window of the said noise arse trying to dig out the solid lump with a toothpick because they brought no tools with them.


----------



## Wully (Dec 24, 2017)

I’ve heard a weather balloon atached to vans exhaust makes a very loud bang.


----------



## The laird (Dec 24, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> I’ve heard a weather balloon atached to vans exhaust makes a very loud bang.



Bet you’ve had a few big bangs in yer time big man:lol-049:


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 24, 2017)

Charlie will know this one Builders Foam with a 20”  extension nozzle up the exhaust, works a treat, wink wink :mad1:

Alf


----------



## Wully (Dec 24, 2017)

Party whistles in car exhaust - YouTube


----------



## Lee (Dec 25, 2017)

I'm surprised on the amount of different ways to mess up a generator, personally I would either use sugar or if I wanted to be really horrible a Durex is best I'm well informed.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 25, 2017)

If anyone wants to fook up my genny I hope they choose the old wife’s tail and use sugar


----------



## Wully (Dec 25, 2017)

Honda iu20 for sale silent gearator I’ve been told that this is the only generator that can straighten a woman’s hair silently  I can without a word of a lie say that I have not heard my wife complain about her hair straighteners work all the time that myloved Honda iu20 has been used .&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Wully (Dec 25, 2017)

Honda iu20 for sale silent gearator I’ve been told that this is the only generator that can straighten a woman’s hair silently  I can without a word of a lie say that I have not heard my wife complain about her hair straighteners work all the time that my previous Honda iu20 has been used .


----------



## The laird (Dec 25, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> Honda iu20 for sale silent gearator I’ve been told that this is the only generator that can straighten a woman’s hair silently  I can without a word of a lie say that I have not heard my wife complain about her hair straighteners work all the time that my previous Honda iu20 has been used .



You got solar power nooooo?


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 25, 2017)

*Quiet*

Running a genny all night is a bit grim as said, but I thought the modern ones were fairly quiet ? A bloke gave his a run in the next bay and it was very quiet......but maybe not in the dead of night !! Might have to get one as wifey not letting go of her 2200w hairdryer !! Maja


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 25, 2017)

Hope you have a very Genny Christmas opps meany Merry Christmas.


----------



## chrismilo (Dec 25, 2017)

maja07 said:


> Running a genny all night is a bit grim as said, but I thought the modern ones were fairly quiet ? A bloke gave his a run in the next bay and it was very quiet......but maybe not in the dead of night !! Might have to get one as wifey not letting go of her 2200w hairdryer !! Maja



Leave the Genny wife and hairdryer at home silence all round :lol-049:
I didn’t write this by the way


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Dec 26, 2017)

AndyR said:


> What twaddle, most of us are driving around in 2 plus litre diesel motorhomes, I don't see any threads bemoaning the fact that you can't buy electric/hybrid ones yet!
> 
> If you choose to use solar power that's fine, but please don't try and guilt the rest of us into doing so. You chose solar panels, I chose a generator, my reasons made perfect sense to me as yours no doubt did to you.
> 
> ...



We might run diesel motorhomes but people tend to switch the engine off when they are parked up, not leave them running all night


----------



## peter palance (Dec 26, 2017)

*i your dreams*



oppy said:


> Oh dear----and Annie has offered me a genny-I'm doomed
> Ah Well
> View attachment 60288



yurr doomed bang abang keep smiling  pj


----------



## 2cv (Dec 26, 2017)

I haven't got totally paranoid about generators, I was already.


----------



## Byronic (Dec 26, 2017)

***** said:


> I think some people have got totally paranoid about generators.
> My view as a geny user is that there is nothing wrong with a geny if used appropriately, to give a little battery charge or a quick busts for a microwave and not run to power a TV in the evening..
> They are much better than running the engine for similar reasons.
> I expect my view will not be similar to quite a few as lately there have been many threads moaning about genies!
> There are worse things, dogs , kids can come to mind, if not controlled!



If everyone using a generator chose to coordinate their time of usage then
fair enough, but in reality the so called "quick" burst of battery charging rarely
coincides with someone else's few minutes of microwaving, it doesn't take long
before the cumulative affect with time pisses everyone else off. 
As for the "generators being an individuals free choice" post, just as solar panels may be, but with the not to be overlooked vital difference being, that solar panels are  silent.


----------



## mossypossy (Dec 26, 2017)

We parked up at about 11am and the genny was running quite loudly. It was an external one.
It continued running all day until at least 8 pm, revving up louder as it was called upon to do work.
This was an unmade road within 50 yards of houses.

Very soon there will no doubt be a residents petition to ban motorhomes here if these guys continue their antics......especially the midnight screaming.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 26, 2017)

*Hairdryer*

So, if I ran a gennie for 10 minutes in the morning while her indoors does her hair is that exceptable LOL !! Maja


----------



## colinm (Dec 26, 2017)

At the farm we are the last house on mains, next house up road uses a generator, it was replaced about 10 years ago, what puzzles me, why have a noisy one? Doesn't trouble us much as I only really hear it much when walking the dogs, but it's a clattery old thing that must be very noisy for them.


----------



## Neckender (Dec 26, 2017)

You don’t get people complaining of generators when they have flat batteries and you offer to let them connect their hook up cable to your generator.

John.


----------



## maingate (Dec 26, 2017)

colinmd said:


> At the farm we are the last house on mains, next house up road uses a generator, it was replaced about 10 years ago, what puzzles me, why have a noisy one? Doesn't trouble us much as I only really hear it much when walking the dogs, but it's a clattery old thing that must be very noisy for them.



I used to have a 1930's era Generator running the Farm cottage. As it was water cooled it was fairly quiet at its 650 RPM but you could see the glass in the windows vibrating in time with it.


----------



## chrismilo (Dec 26, 2017)

maja07 said:


> So, if I ran a gennie for 10 minutes in the morning while her indoors does her hair is that exceptable LOL !! Maja



No my misses used to dry her hair in 9 minutes :banana::banana:


----------



## Byronic (Dec 26, 2017)

Neckender said:


> You don’t get people complaining of generators when they have flat batteries and you offer to let them connect their hook up cable to your generator.
> 
> John.



That's different an exception, a minor emergency issue one might say. Even so if tried too often those not the actual recipients of the goodwill gesture and in earshot might have something to complain about!


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 26, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Solar panels are also useless from October to April ?


 But great in summer when you don't need much leccy .


----------



## Byronic (Dec 27, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Solar panels are also useless from October to April ?



A problem easily, (well for some) resolved, go to Spain/Portugal/Greece or similar!
But for those insistent on remaining in UK and not able to survive without mains electricity there is an answer, and that is to patronise establishments providing consistent mains powered electricity, ie campsites.
Plenty of UK winter campers match their electrical needs with their 12v electrical capacity without resorting to generators, they move on as required, be it 3 or 4 days and recharge, or book in to a site every so often, it's the price they willingly pay (literally) in order to pursue their hobby.


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 27, 2017)

Spent two nights on a site with eberspacher running pretty much none stop and waeco compressor cool box running as well as lighting and watching TV etc....and no hook up 
Our 3 x 100ah leisure batteries were down to about 60% and 12.4 volts according to the Bm2...
Drove from Muker (Yorkshire Dales national park) over to Nenthead in Cumbria (about 60 miles) and batteries were showing 100% and 12.6 after engine turned off for an hour or so....
Obviously the solar panels are doing 9 tenths of cock all leaving the VSR to do all the work. 

We seem to have managed without a generator by matching our power reserves to our needs AND the fact we tend to move around a fair bit... 
I can't think of anything worse than the drone of a (even 'silent') generator in the background let alone it upsetting other folks..... 

Sadly though the generator question is always going to be a contentious one until someone invents a TRULY silent one.


----------



## ricc (Dec 27, 2017)

connect the bicycle to the genny  and youll keep yerself warm whilst the mrs dries her hair or cooks yer tea.


there again i always think a 6 cylinder diesel sounds rather soothing


----------

